# Public transportation around the world



## Nightwing

Where I live in the US, in the state of Oklahoma, public transportation is not at all adequate. When I did not own a car in the past, I realized bus lines in my city were extremely limited; there were many parts of the city that buses did not even go to, including my place of work. And the buses only began to run after 7:00 a.m. This is true to some degree in most American cities, and it is almost impossible to be fully functional without owning a private vehicle. 

When I visited Poland earlier this year, I found the public transport system there much more robust. There were always buses, trams, metros, and Ubers available at all times that could take me to any part of Warsaw in a timely manner. And it was also very easy to catch a train to Krakow and back. Warsaw was also extremely pedestrian and cyclist friendly as well. I found it a much welcome change to what I am accustomed to at home. When I was in Egypt, I could usually find microbuses to get around Cairo, but they weren't always reliable. In Alexandria I had to rely on taxis, which were more costly. 

As I am currently in the process of researching potential destinations to relocate to, I'd like to get a better idea of what public transportation is like in various countries around the world. Ideally, I'd like to live somewhere I won't need to own or maintain a private vehicle at all if possible. 

I'd appreciate it if anyone could tell me about their experiences with public transportation in their countries, or direct me to any online tools that could help me learn more about public transportation in various countries. 

Thanks to everyone for the help.


----------



## Bevdeforges

For a long time now, there is this myth being circulated in the US that Europe has "excellent" public transport. That may be true in some larger cities, though public transit is often plagued with the same problems here that it is in the US - old, unreliable (or sometimes unsafe) cars, buses, etc. Outside the larger cities, there is only very limited bus service. Trains are more available - but again, there are limited services in many of the more rural areas and few alternatives (like Uber or Lyft or even regular taxis). 

Basically public transportation is rated "excellent" if you are in an area where the existing trains, buses, tramways, etc. go from near where you live to the various places you want to go (work, shopping, school, etc.). That will vary from place to place - and like in the US, housing prices tend to be considerably higher for flats and houses located close to public transport stations and hubs.


----------



## Nightwing

I do not plan on living in a rural area. If I live in a city, will I be able to get to work, shopping, recreation, etc?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Nightwing said:


> I do not plan on living in a rural area. If I live in a city, will I be able to get to work, shopping, recreation, etc?


Depends a bunch on the "city" you're living in and where you'll be working. Assuming you're looking at private international schools, consider that the "toniest" ones are likely to be located outside the city centers.


----------



## Moulard

Housing costs, travel costs, commute time and method, etc should all part of the calculus when deciding whether or not to accept a job offer - there is no one solution, but rather its a personal equation based on ones means and tolerances.

In a way, it depends in part on which you value more... your time, or your money.

There is no single right answer.


----------

